# Draw fairness question



## HuronDuckHunter (Aug 24, 2020)

Saturday was a mess at PM- I agree there's no way guys weren't jumping cards and just picking the best spot. Sunday they asked that everyone turn in their cards if they scratched, and as someone else said they were crossing off the extra spots on the card and writing down the name of the party leader and number in the party. Still doesn't necessarily prevent card jumping- but might help? I went both mornings and didn't get a spot, sunday i was the next one on deck and the last zone was taken. I'm going to go out Thursday for the afternoon hunt, hopefully its not as busy


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

catchindeers24 said:


> They were also asking for names of each person in the party and writing them down. And X-ing out additional spots on the card for any party less than 4. If multiple of the same name start showing up, they should be able to check that and make sure the same name isn’t put on 2 or more cards.
> 
> As far as nobody being able to witness the ball drop, how is it even possible for anybody to? The whole point of each area’s system is to limit as much contact with people outside of your party and with workers as possible (abiding by the rules handed down to them). How can the ball drop be witnessed without taking that ball and walking up to each individual truck and showing them after each ball is drawn? If that were the case, you wouldn’t get out there until 10 am.


I could’ve said Donald, Joe and Nancy. Without license ID, it’s pointless writing names down. Correct, how can the ball be witnessed? Another area of possible fraud.
I’m not talking about actual law breaking, these are obvious loopholes that anyone can figure out.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Grundy....back in the days of 12 zones at PM there would be 25+ parties there on the opener. Cold-front mornings or Nor'Easters would also draw them en masse to the door. I gave up going to PM for the draws after going 0 for about 8 in a row one season, and then the following season getting drawn a few times with not much to show for it. Likely my fault for not being a great hunter, but there were many years where the opportunities were good at PM. Unless you were in a crop field, the water was always deep as heck.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

At Shi, they pulled the cards out of a barrel in clear view of anyone that cared enough to watch.

They put a rotating barrel on a table. You filled out your hunt card with your party member info, and placed the card into the barrel. once all cards were in, they spun it and then Jeremiah started drawing cards out and read off the party number over the PA/radio. When your number was called, you got in line to make your pick.

If you think people are cheating the ball drops, then I don't know what to tell ya. I just don't see it, at least not at Shi.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lefty421 said:


> At Shi, they pulled the cards out of a barrel in clear view of anyone that cared enough to watch.
> 
> They put a rotating barrel on a table. You filled out your hunt card with your party member info, and placed the card into the barrel. once all cards were in, they spun it and then Jeremiah started drawing cards out and read off the party number over the PA/radio. When your number was called, you got in line to make your pick.
> 
> If you think people are cheating the ball drops, then I don't know what to tell ya. I just don't see it, at least not at Shi.


its like the most confidence i've ever had in a draw system...in a really long time. i hate the computer sheets. lol


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Imagine if these GMAs weren't allowed to open this year, this board would be alive. I guess no system is perfect but kudos to all pulling it all off in a short amount of time.

I guess if I were that stressed about someone trying to pull shenanigans, where is the pleasure in trying to even enjoy your hunt. You see issues, report them move on and hunt.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

HRCHLab said:


> 75 parties at Harsens this morning...couldn’t believe it!!
> 
> I’m sure people will try to circumvent the system. I think if they can ticket a couple violators, might keep it to a minimum.


I think it was 82 for the same monday last year


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

99 at FP today
72 at NP yesterday

NP had 74 for the Monday after opener last year. Everyone just condensed into one draw. Last year it was 34 am/ 40 pm. Still people that don't get to sit in the corn. Just more this year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and fp was closed monday so today was their opener correct?


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep. Of course the opener is going to be busy.


----------



## Ducks10 (Apr 22, 2018)

Duckhunter66 said:


> so make sure you behave yourself..lol


always do, have you been out yet this year?


----------



## Ducks10 (Apr 22, 2018)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> fsamie, don't make stupid accusations with not even understanding how it works. its ignorant.
> 
> you cannot jump cards here. its impossible. it will be caught the first time you do it and you will be ticketed and banned for season. go ahead and come to shiawassee and try it, watch what happens. geezus some guys that complain the most think they know whats going and they just prove how little they know...keep yappin.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

kid - I agree that steps are being taken to reduce hanky panky, theoretically

samie - I agree there is going to be a lot of hanky panky that goes uncaught - reality

spoke with dnr about the process, they are prepared to try to reduce it

but if you hunted in the 80s, you know there are many tricks that are mostly stopped with licenses being stamped that will now be back into play with that process stopped

what we have is not foolproof by any means, there is a sizeable list of tricks that apply

F P-N P-SHI will be the worst. I can beat the system with my eyes closed if I wanted to, but have no desire to. and never get caught.

I will not share the list of things people used to do on here, or the F P-N P-SHI gimmee putt.

that's the issue with the internet (damn al gore for inventing it! haha) - you can look up directions to make pipe bombs, kill someone and get away with it.... so I refuse to educate those with bad intentions


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

CO was out tonight and hopefully will be out more often keeping things in check. I don't know wha the penalty is but getting banned for 2 years or more might make them think twice before violating.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

hard pass on all of this craziness.....


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

I used to get really worked up about this stuff too.

I strongly suggest trusting God and doing the right thing that is in your control. He will take care of the rest. Hunts are more enjoyable that way. I’ve had amazing hunts in places that wouldn’t be in my top 25 picks.

Aim for gratitude for our rights to do it and be there. Then you will never be disappointed.

Sorry for preaching but I want my fellow duck brothers to enjoy what we wait all year for.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

